# Music tastes link to personality



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/7598549.stm#style


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2008)

FUCK YEAH SCOTLAND

It clashes a lot of my personality traits, though, because some of my favourite genres are all "OH YOU'RE HARDWORKING" and the next one tells me I'm a lazy shit. xD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 6, 2008)

..I like country, but I'm most certainly not hard-working. >>

I'd buy outgoing though. :3


----------



## Eevee (Sep 6, 2008)

in other news, when polled, most people describe themselves as creative, outgoing, and having high self-esteem


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 6, 2008)

tbh I'm not really buying this. :\

Although my results do (kind of) suit me: "*Indie:* Low self-esteem, creative, not hard working, not gentle."  I have don't have low self-esteem, but the rest is accurate.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 6, 2008)

Hard-working? Outgoing? 

Haha no.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 6, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> tbh I'm not really buying this. :\


I should probably elaborate:

Even if Britney Jennifer Smith (who buys all her clothes at Abercrombie and Hollister) has the highest self-esteem of anyone you've ever met, is so creative that she's basically the next Monet, and is as gentle as an angel, she's _still_ not going to listen to opera. That's just not how it works.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 6, 2008)

Aw... I expected a quiz where I chose options and got a genre. Having the answers just makes things more confusing.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 6, 2008)

*Dance*-Creative, outgoing, not gentle...


I only agree with the first one. D: Creative.

I think the opera and classical descriptions fit me the best. I don't much like opera, and classical I guess is alright when I want to relax...


----------



## Jetx (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought I might post this but then I didn't.

"Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease" - sounds about right. Dunno about "at ease"


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 6, 2008)

INDIE: Low self-esteem, creative, not hard working, not gentle 

Ok.
Where's industrial? =O


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2008)

I both have high self-esteem and low self-esteem at the same time. I'd make a Schrödinger joke, but I don't think I can quite make it work.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 6, 2008)

> *ROCK/HEAVY METAL*
> Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease


I am hardly an "at ease" sort of person, generally speaking.

And that is a ridiculously diverse bunch of subgenres that they've lumped together there...


----------



## Jolty (Sep 6, 2008)

rock/metal: Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease 

Holy shit that's true.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 6, 2008)

Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease

There.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 6, 2008)

Not enough genres D:

Um... yeah, I'm a little skeptical about this. I mean, my answers kind of do fit me, but still. o.o


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 7, 2008)

So I've combined every genre I like...

High self-esteem, creative, introvert, outgoing, at ease, low self-esteem, not hard working, not gentle, gentle, not outgoing.

I declare myself the closest thing to the perfect human we'll ever achieve. >_>


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

Make your own genre.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm "Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease"
Most of these are true.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 7, 2008)

Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease

:P


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll go with opera because I've been listening to Puccini's La Boheme all morning (that and Broadway Musical isn't a listed musical style); High self-esteem, creative, gentle. Works for me.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 7, 2008)

High self-esteem, creative (not particularly), introvert (yesyesyes) and at ease (I suppose?), apparently.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> I am hardly an "at ease" sort of person, generally speaking.
> 
> And that is a ridiculously diverse bunch of subgenres that they've lumped together there...



*Low self-esteem*, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, *gentle*, *at ease*
The bolded ones are right.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 10, 2008)

"Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease"

That pretty much describes me.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 10, 2008)

"High self-esteem, creative, introvert and at ease"

hahahahahaha
ahahahaha
hahahahahaha

... now let's see who guesses which bits are like UM NO


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Sep 10, 2008)

*ROCK/HEAVY METAL* - Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease.

Yeah, sounds about right. I'm not creative, but aside from that it's pretty much right on.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Sep 12, 2008)

> Low self-esteem, creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, at ease


Most of that explains me :o


----------

